# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Richtig springen

## paddy=)

würde mich  mal interesiren wie lerne ich das gleichgewicht in der luft zu behalten immer wenn ich mal was ausprobiren wil bekomme ich schräglage und stürtze.....

----------


## Wild

Übung macht den Meister!!
Es is noch kein Meister vom himmel gefallen  :Smile: 

klein anfangen und immer ein stück höher werden  :Wink: 
lg Wild

----------


## Tobit

das kenne ich immer wen ich versuche n wip zu machen oder so gehts schief :Rolleyes:

----------


## Alex...

ich würde gerne mal wissen wie ich es mir abgewöne immer das Rad runter zu drücken ich springe immer im race style weil ich lange nur noch dh gefahren bin.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------


## Tobit

Keine  Ahnung aber ich würde mal sagen viel slopestyle fahren oder auf der  dirt line n Bisschen üben .Wenn Winterberg wieder auf hat könntest du ja mal ne stunde oder zwei nur auf der rock shox slope style fahren hilft bestimmt wo im Ruhrpott kommste den her? :Smile:

----------


## Alex...

hattingen du? Könnte ich ja mal versuchen danke für den tipp :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Tobit

sag mal könnte es sein das der verehrte Herr alexandre joel.b bei den dh-rangers angemeldet ist ohne mich informirt zu haben :Big Grin: 
wuste ichs doch das ich das bild kenne XD
lass uns doch zusammen üben ich will nämlich auch mal schön flach springen können :Rolleyes:

----------


## xerox

Ich würde mal sagen wenn der bunnyhop schon sitzt kann man das so gut wie überall üben, um mal ein wenig gefühl zu kriegen. Verwende einfach Streetelemente, Bäume, gehsteigkanten oder was du findest und SPRING.
Um mit den Kickern im Park oder sonstwo zurande zu kommen musst du nicht ins dirtjumplager wechseln, Wichtig ist locker zu bleiben (zentrale Position überm Bike, leicht gebeugt um die Landung abzufedern oder Fehler * auszubessern) bevor du springst!
Wenn du wie im Slopestylekurs immer nur einen Kicker springst bekommst du so das Gefühl für dessen Beschaffenheit, Geschwindigkeit - Absprung - Fluglinie - Landung. Die Körperhaltung ergibt sich eigentlich dann von selbst und du wirst sehen, mit der Zeit probierst du dann schon Whips, Crossbars, One-footer, No-footer und feilst an deinem Style. Easy bleiben und brav Helm und Protektoren tragen, dann kann fast nix passieren.

Eine Faustregel gibt es (ja, das Geheimnis aller Profiracer Kings of Dirt und Slopestyle-Freaks wird gelüftet): "Das Auge führt immer"
Obs ums Anlieger fahren, 360drops springen, backflippen oder Kicker entern geht: dein Körper folgt dem Auge; also schau hin wo du hin(springen) willst und such dir DEINEN Weg. Ich bin sicher es klappt, sonst frag gerne wieder.
Greetz! Weni

----------


## Alex...

Vielen dank ich versuche es so bald wie möglich um zu setzen...

----------


## patrick

fahr nicht verkrampft hin und schon gar ned mit der einstellung das du es mit gewalt machen willst also einfach schön locker hinzielen und wie schon in einem der oberen antworten dort wo du hin schaust springst du hin :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

...sind schon sehr gute Tipps dabei: Klein anfangen, Sicherheit gewinnen, größer werden... cheers, Gö!

----------


## Alex...

Noch Was wie übe ich am besten die Grundlagen zum trial fahren also auf dem rad stehen, hinteradhüpfen usw.

----------


## BikeDJ

:Welcome:   Das kenne ich.

----------

